# Python Filmed Attempting to Swallow Kangaroo Whole



## Blue Tick (Nov 7, 2008)

Python Filmed Attempting to Swallow Kangaroo Whole

[video=youtube;UbY5abx91OU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbY5abx91OU[/video]


----------



## toddpedlar (Nov 7, 2008)

Blue Tick said:


> Python Filmed Attempting to Swallow Kangaroo Whole



What is it with weird Australian animals eating big things?


----------



## Blue Tick (Nov 7, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> Blue Tick said:
> 
> 
> > Python Filmed Attempting to Swallow Kangaroo Whole
> ...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm getting eaten by a Boa Constrictor, a Boa Constrictor, a Boa Constrictor
I'm getting eaten by a Boa Constrictor and I don't like it very much.
Oh no, he's up to my toe.
Oh gee, he's up to my knee.
Oh ouch, he's up to my pouch...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 7, 2008)

Joshua said:


> That has to be the cheesiest thing I've ever read, Rich.



You've never heard that kid's song?


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 7, 2008)

Maybe the fur tickled his throat...he was just going home to get a lozenge.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 7, 2008)

Joshua said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> > Joshua said:
> ...



It's one of those kid's songs that stuck in my head. I think I first heard it in pre-school about 36 years ago. I can't remember how it goes exactly but I know the tune.


----------



## Stomata leontôn (Nov 7, 2008)

Blue Tick said:


> Python Filmed Attempting to Swallow Kangaroo Whole


Yuck. Now I remember why I gave away my corn-snake.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 7, 2008)

"Boa Constrictor" was composed by Shel Silverstein and performed by Peter, Paul & Mary and others, as I recall.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 7, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> "Boa Constrictor" was composed by Shel Silverstein and performed by Peter, Paul & Mary and others, as I recall.



At least there are two cultured people on this board.


----------



## nicnap (Nov 7, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> Maybe the fur tickled his throat...he was just going home to get a lozenge.



 pffffftahahahaha


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 7, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > "Boa Constrictor" was composed by Shel Silverstein and performed by Peter, Paul & Mary and others, as I recall.
> ...


----------



## Quickened (Nov 7, 2008)

I would have liked to see what the python would have done had me managed to get the whole thing in. I couldnt imagine him going very far!


----------



## Timothy William (Nov 7, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> Blue Tick said:
> 
> 
> > Python Filmed Attempting to Swallow Kangaroo Whole
> ...



We don't really have extremely large snakes here, and our large snakes aren't of the boa constrictor, eat massive animals in one go, type. What we do have is very venomous snakes, 9 of the 10 most venomous, including whichever sea snake it is that which is the most lethal.


----------



## tartanarmy (Nov 7, 2008)

*Snake eats Hippo!*

That's nothin! How about a Hippo for lunch...

YouTube - Snake Eat Hippo


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 7, 2008)

Does anyone remember the hat that was really a boa constrictor which ate an elephant in _The Little Prince_?







The Little Prince, boa and hat illustrations


----------



## Blue Tick (Nov 7, 2008)

tartanarmy said:


> That's nothin! How about a Hippo for lunch...
> 
> YouTube - Snake Eat Hippo



What happened?

He threw up the hippo???


----------



## Blue Tick (Nov 7, 2008)

*Snake swallows wallaby*

[video=youtube;G4P1_OW7PK4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4P1_OW7PK4[/video]


----------



## Quickened (Nov 7, 2008)

I never thought i would see a snake puke up a hippo!


----------

